

Google or Microsoft at the University of Michigan - ahi
http://nextgen.umich.edu/collaboration/
UofM's IT steering committee has been working on a "collaboration suite recommendation". You can find the final report here: http://nextgen.umich.edu/collaboration/U-M_Collaboration_Suite_Recommendation.pdf
======
ditojim
looks like the steering committee recommends a hybrid approach with a shift
towards google apps.

From one of the PDF's in the article:

Google Apps Projected Investment/Savings Total Investment $2.1M Total Savings
$13.1M Cumulative Benefits $10.9M NPV (over 10 years) $8.1M Break Even Point
Year 3 Sustained Annual Savings $1.71M

